
Ape study suggests that the urge to dance is prehuman - EndXA
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/dec/23/cha-cha-chimp-ape-study-suggests-urge-to-dance-is-prehuman
======
vixen99
Guardian articles including this one are paywalled in the UK but not elsewhere
it seems.

